# Proof of de facto relationship



## Dave+Mitch (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi guys,
Me and Dave have been together for 4 years but lived together for 2. We rent but Dave rented the house for 18 months before I moved in so I'm not on any bills and we don't have a joint bank account.

The info we do have

Dave has been a named driver on my car insurance for the last 3 years
We have a joint gym membership
We have a joint travel insurance policy and have for approx 3 years
We have been on a lot of holidays together so have the flight details and photographs of us together in those places.
Dave has his contract for the house plus utility bills etc at our address and I have bank statements, pay slips etc etc going to our address.
I was going to get a letter from my bank stating when I changed my address to that of Dave's.
I will get friends and family who knew one of us before we got together stating when we got together and how happy we are etc. I also have photos of Dave with my friends and family which I will get them to mention and include in their statements.
We will also both write a statement ourselves.

Question 1 will this be enough do you believe?

Question 2 - I'm confused about originals and photocopies. I have read that the statements need to be certified. Why is this? Do they need to be certified with the author present? Can we not just send the original of their signed statements and just keep a copy ourselves? Its just complicated as my family live very spaced out, even abroad and I want to ensure they are done correctly.

What about photos and other documents? Do they want the orginal?

Thanks for all help.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mitch, 

Question 1: Have you done a search through this forum for defacto? I know that someone posted a link to a definitive list (I think on the DIAC website) which should be able to answer whether what you have is enough. 

Question 2: Documents are certified so that you don't have to send originals. Certification (for the UK anyway) meant taking the original to a solicitor, letting them make a copy and then they signed it as a true copy of the original (so some wording like that). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## MisplacedAussie (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been the defacto route before and had similar issues, not much definitive paperwork. But the photos, travel records, and affidavits from friends and family do count a lot. I wouldn't worry too much, if they want more they'll ask for it. They know not everyone goes into a relationship with the intent of documenting it.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

my partner and I came over as de-facto spouses but we had been living together for over a year (on a joint lease with a joint bank account) before applying, so that was pretty much sufficient for them.

A certified copy would basically be a notarised copy in the US (not sure where you're from).


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

I’m not an expert, but that sounds fine to me.

I know this is no help to you, but the dirty old man over the back of our house has just got this same visa for a little Thai ‘girlfriend’ who does not speak a word of English. I overhear their ‘conversations’, where he’s trying to communicate the basics to her – like how old he is, and how to count to four!! Clearly the Australian system for de facto relationships is not exactly strict…


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here's DIACs requirements for proof of a de facto relationship:

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement

Just get together as much as you can - tickets from holidays/trips, photos. 

Re bank accounts, if you have separate accounts but your address is the same then that will do. Basically anything with Dave's address on it but in your name....how about the Inland Revenue (tax/NI), do you put Dave's address on them? If so, that will do nicely. How about statutory declarations from friends and family....

HTH
Dolly


----------



## Dave+Mitch (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi thanks guys, looks as though I have enough info then.

We live in the UK but i'm still confused by the statements from family and friends. As they won't be Australian is there a special form they need to fill in and sign or can they just type it on letter headed paper?

It keeps mentioning on the internet this certfied thing regarding the statements. I'm happy getting them certfied but the author doesn't need to be there do they? I don't want to make my family and friends go to a solicitor

Thanks


----------

